# Sex after 40...



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Why does sex after 40 feel so damn good???

Just wondering what the big difference is between 30's and 40's.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not in my 40s...yet  36!

BUt I feel the same as sex in my 30s. WAY BETTER than sex in my 20s. omg.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Not in my 40s either but you just made me very happy to get there. Plus my grandmother is always going about how your 40s are the best decade in life.

Sweet!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Because we've finally learned how to do it right!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I'm not in my 40s...yet  36!
> 
> BUt I feel the same as sex in my 30s. WAY BETTER than sex in my 20s. omg.


I guess every ten years it gets better then....I can't imagine as a little old lady with all my cats and guinea pigs hiking up my skirt for the mail man.:rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Not in my 40s either but you just made me very happy to get there. Plus my grandmother is always going about how your 40s are the best decade in life.
> 
> Sweet!


I think it's the testostrone thing...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl:

I think it helps that my mate has a high drive...or I'd be screwed...and not in the good way 

I think by the time we reach 40, we just don't give a shet about what others think. I know I couldn't care less what people think about me or how I look, etc. Not like I did in my 20s...always worried about what people thought of me. Now I'm like, "You. On the bed. now." :rofl: Hubs doesn't complain.

Rock it!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the hormonal changes women get somewhere in the mid 30's thru the 40's actually thins the lining of the vaginal wall, making you more sensitive


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

airplane888 said:


> it's the gravity change in each others body, nothing like a new look to turn you on ...
> 
> airplane


My husband is 7 years younger  He's a hottie.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG! Yes. I always had a high drive but it was kicked up after Hubs' big V.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

that_girl said:


> My husband is 7 years younger  He's a hottie.


Older women are the bomb.  My wife is 4 years older.

While frequency is an issue, the quality of the sex has greatly improved over the years (my wife is almost 44 and I'm almost 40).

I think some of it has to do with experience and really knowing your spouse's body well.

I also think that it's by that point that while you are still very physically attracted to your spouse, and they are mentally/emotionally so much more developed and sexy. You both understand each other so well as people by that point... it takes things to another level imo.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I know that the way Hubs looks at me changed after I had our daughter. It was more intense and connected. Sounds strange but after our daughter, the sex was even better than it was before.


----------



## longtimemarried (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm 53 and sex when I get it is as good as it ever has been. I had trouble having orgasms until I was in my mid-thirties. My problem is I rarely have sex because my husband does not enjoy it. Or he at least doesn't enjoy it with me. That is another story altogether. However when we do have sex, it is amazing.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Most have finally figured out what to do and probably because they realize if you dont use it you'll lose it


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

I was surprised by how much more I craved sex for the emotional connection after 40 and not so much for the physical release.

@ That Girl - "you. on the bed. now." - That's HOT!


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

that_girl said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I think it helps that my mate has a high drive...or I'd be screwed...and not in the good way
> 
> ...


"rock it" or rock hard...lol


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> the hormonal changes women get somewhere in the mid 30's thru the 40's actually thins the lining of the vaginal wall, making you more sensitive


Yeah, I read that somewhere....seems reasonable.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I don't know about anyone else but just knowing I can't get pg again makes me hornier than a bull charging a neophyte matador.


I think you're right. In my mid to late 30's it was all about baby making, or recovering from it. In my 40's it's all about MEEEE.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

working_together said:


> Why does sex after 40 feel so damn good???
> 
> Just wondering what the big difference is between 30's and 40's.


I think it's a bit of everything mentioned in this thread - an increase in your attitude and confidence, less worries about fertility issues, many women are also done with child-rearing when they get to their 40's, hormonal changes on the way to that dreaded menopause can give you a very nice boost in libido and sensation, and for me - the most important thing - the fact that my H and I have been together a long time now and have been able to grow closer together instead of further apart.

Even with all of the other attendant crap of my 40's, I would take what I have today with my H over any other decade of my life.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Not in my 40s either but you just made me very happy to get there. Plus my grandmother is always going about how your 40s are the best decade in life.
> 
> Sweet!


NO! NO! NO! I don't want to hear that! Mine are almost over and they have SUCKED A$$ big time. 

Can '50' be the new '40'? Please?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> NO! NO! NO! I don't want to hear that! Mine are almost over and they have SUCKED A$$ big time.
> 
> Can '50' be the new '40'? Please?


by the time you are, it will be. so enjoy it because after that its like stepping off a cliff.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

One reason for us is that all the kids had moved out (we started at 16 & 17). So she could be as loud as she wanted, we could sleep naked, and we could have sex any time, anywhere. I must say, however, as good as the 40's were...the 50's have been HOT!!!! Of course, my wife looks like she could be 40...not 56! That tends to keep me horny all of the time.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> One reason for us is that all the kids had moved out (we started at 16 & 17). So she could be as loud as she wanted, we could sleep naked, and we could have sex any time, anywhere. I must say, however, as good as the 40's were...the 50's have been HOT!!!! Of course, my wife looks like she could be 40...not 56! That tends to keep me horny all of the time.


:iagree:

I went for my walk today and saw that someone had written on the sidewalk "F**k old women" and I thought, "Well, that could be taken positively or negatively". I decided to take it positively


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm 43, wife is 42, she had a hysterectomy three months ago... and I must say... it's HOT. She enjoys sex FAR more than ever.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

I have found sex to be the best for me since I turned fifty. Of course the fact that it was a relatively rare occurrence the twenty years I was married before that, I really haven't much to compare it to,


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Sex got a lot better for us in our 40s. It's a mixture of understanding our bodies better, not so anxious about everything, and me being able to last longer. I make it a point to give my wife an orgasm first... Ladies first just like my mama taught me. Plus I don't know what it is but when women hit their 40s they get so dang sexy! It's not just my wife either, there are so many sexy women in their 40s around. Don't worry, I have a strict look but don't touch rule.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I have found sex is always best for me when I'm in the act of doing it. Didn't get any in my teens, only a little in my 20's (made me feel guilty), beginning of my 30's was pretty hot (married so no longer felt guilt or fear of accidental birth control mishap) mid thirties it really dropped off - I'm falling behind the curve, have some serious catching up to do. It makes me very optimistic to discover many women become sex crazed as they age into midlife


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you! You gave me something to look forward to. :smthumbup: I'm not that far off from the big 4-0.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

OldGirl said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I went for my walk today and saw that someone had written on the sidewalk "F**k old women" and I thought, "Well, that could be taken positively or negatively". I decided to take it positively


Good for you... old women [email protected]** best! Ha..


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

OldGirl said:


> :iagree:
> 
> I went for my walk today and saw that someone had written on the sidewalk "F**k old women" and I thought, "Well, that could be taken positively or negatively". I decided to take it positively


Getting a bit tangential, but I never understood the term "Motherf-er" (as if it's a bad thing). I'm happy to say I was a MFer last night (in that I had sex with the mother of my children).


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Women in their late 30's -early 40's, if they are not on any meds, this is gererally their PRIME sexually...(varying in intensity in these things from woman to woman).... as our estrogen levels are lowering a bit, and our testosterone levels are rising higher than we might have ever experienced before - a wonderul side effect...our orgasms are more intense and we crave more of them! And if you are still madly in love with your husband... add the emotional connection to all of this... what a passion surge! 

Sex has been the best for me also in my 40's... It was always wonderful - we just didn't do it enough back then... which probably even made it more exciting - cause we were dying for it -when we got around to it. We've had more sex in the last 3 yrs - than we probably had in the previous 10 , which looking back, is very unfortunate. My husband just wasn't aggressive enough to take me down... me on the other hand.. oh what FUN that is !!


----------

